# Sticky  Constipation helped with the IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn

From time to time we have inquiries regarding if the IBS Audio Program 100 is effective with IBS - Constipation.Read below about people who have been helped as well as information on constipation.If you visit the www.ibscds.com site, and look at the program page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html - it will show you the charts with Constipation listed and the success rate there.We have had many who have been helped with C with Mike's program - here is a sampling of people who have posted in the past:Every one is different for the time it takes to see some improvement, so don't despair, improvement is not always seen after just a few sessions, but it is gradual. Here are some folks from the success thread that have been helped with Mike's program for improvement with C (Constipation) and bloating: And do a search for more information as well.================================================I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax. JeanG =================================================From LGbefore I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almostdialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminatenausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes wouldno longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side,lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. Itseeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' todayand even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, wouldI be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I nowfeel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this ismind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or asfrequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feelsick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thingwas changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough toreply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus Icant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothoutsome revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on hteseBBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy,yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulkingagents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have beenthe most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS isentirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequencerather than a cause.================================================From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-Constipation and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.================================================From Jane 93Yes they (Mike's tapes) helped me a lot..I rarely get C any more and therefore the gas is reduced...depending on what I eat. I found relief pretty early on and its been several years and I still feel good. I beleive it helps me relax my belly and so therefore helps get rid of C.================================================ Hi everyone! I finished my tapes in early June and have also found benefit from them. (Sorry I haven't been around)As an IBS-Constipation and GERD person, I've noticed that the constant urging to go during the day has slowed tremendously. I also feel less anxious. I feel that my bowel, in general, is less sensitive too -- it reacts less to the everyday stresses of life.Anyways, I continue to listen to the tapes regularly in no particular order (just whatever I like). Still hoping for more improvement as time goes on.Thanks,ng----------------------------------ubu1 January 05, 2005 10:53 AM I started on Dr. Michael Mahoney's 100-day program 32 days ago and it has been amazingly helpful. I have had a normal bowel movement almost every day for 2 weeks, reduced bloating, and less anxiety. I can't recommend it enough. =============================================== http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/496828?src=mp Common Myths About Constipation DispelledNews Author: Laurie Barclay, MDCME Author: Dï¿½sirï¿½e Lie, MD, MSEdJan. 4, 2005 ï¿½ A review article in the January issue of The American Journal of Gastroenterology dispels many of the common myths about constipation, such as that increased intake of fluids and fiber is necessary and that laxatives are harmful."Chronic constipation is uncomfortable, but not dangerous," lead author Stefan A. Mï¿½ller-Lissner, MD, from Humboldt University in Berlin, Germany, says in a news release. "This might be the reason why medical doctors often do not take it seriously. There are many unproven beliefs about constipation, but most of them are not tenable upon closer investigation with scientific methods."The American College of Gastroenterology states that constipation is one of the most common gastrointestinal (GI) tract complaints in the U.S. and in Western countries. In the U.S., there are at least 2.5 million physician visits for constipation each year, and costs of laxatives are in the hundreds of millions of dollars.Based on a review of medical trials, the authors found no evidence for the "autointoxication" theory suggesting that diseases may arise when poisonous substances are absorbed from stools within the colon.Dolichocolon, defined as an elongated colon, does not appear to cause constipation. The role of sex hormones in changing GI tract function during the menstrual cycle seems to be minimal, whereas during pregnancy, sex hormones may contribute to slowed gut transit. Although hypothyroidism can cause constipation, hypothyroidism is rare in patients presenting with constipation.The authors suggest that a diet lacking fiber should not be assumed to be the cause of chronic constipation. Although some patients may benefit from a fiber-rich diet, many patients with more severe constipation get worse symptoms when increasing dietary fiber intake. Unless there is evidence of dehydration, there is no evidence that increasing fluid intake can successfully treat constipation.Constipation may be associated with decreased physical activity in the elderly, but many other factors are likely to contribute. Nonetheless, intervention programs to increase physical activity as part of a broad rehabilitation program may be helpful.At recommended doses, stimulant laxatives are unlikely to be harmful to the colon. Although some patients with chronic constipation depend on laxatives for satisfactory bowel function, this is not the result of prior laxative intake. Tolerance to stimulant laxatives is uncommon; there is no evidence of "rebound constipation" after stopping laxative intake, and there is no potential for addiction even though laxatives may be misused.Chronic constipation appears to be associated with an increased risk of colorectal cancer, but there are no data suggesting that stimulant laxatives are an independent risk factor for colorectal cancer."Patients may no longer be bothered by ineffective advice regarding fiber and fluid ingestion nor threatened by the side effects of laxatives," Dr. Mï¿½ller-Lissner says. "Also, unnecessary colonic resections may be avoided."Am J Gastroenterol. 2005;100:232-242Learning Objectives for This Educational ActivityUpon completion of this activity, participants will be able to: Identify some common myths about constipation. Explain current evidence to dispel the most commonly held myths about constipation. Clinical ContextConstipation is one of the most frequent GI tract complaints in the U.S. and other Western countries. There are at least 2.5 million visits to the physician for constipation annually in the U.S., with hundreds of millions of dollars spent on laxatives and other treatments. With chronic constipation, patients may have constipation for weeks and have recurring bouts for long periods. The colon serves to conserve water by reabsorbing fluids, allows bacteria to split fiber into absorbable nutrients, and expels residue according to a complex interplay of motility and intrinsic and extrinsic sphincter function. However, perceptions of the definition of "optimal bowel function" (for example, based on stool frequency, hardness, and consistency) leading to efforts to restore normality can often be opinion-based rather than evidence-based, according to the authors.The current authors reviewed the literature and the myths surrounding this common symptom and provide some insights into and clinical guidelines for managing this common complaint. They noted that evidence to support commonly held beliefs is often lacking.Study HighlightsMyths about etiologic factors Dolichocolon, described as an elongated but not dilated colon, has been implicated in the etiology of constipation with little evidence. Studies in women with constipation suggest no difference between women with short or long colons. There is thus no support for the routine use of colon shortening procedures such as resection and bypass for treating chronic constipation. Constipation in children is more common in boys than girls. However between the ages of 15 and 50 years, constipation is more common in females. Stool transit time and weight have not been demonstrated to differ between the luteal and follicular phases of the menstrual cycle. The observation that females with chronic constipation have more gynecologic surgery appears to arise from a misconception that gynecologic or pelvic pain is related to the constipation. Sex hormones do not appear to play a role in constipation under normal physiologic conditions but may contribute to altered gut function and slowed transit time during pregnancy. Patients with severe chronic constipation have specific abnormalities of circulating gut hormones (such as higher somatostatin and lower pancreatic glucagons), which regulate bowel motility. However whether these changes are primary or secondary to the constipation is unknown. Among patients presenting with constipation, hypothyroidism is rare. Routine thyroid testing is not recommended in the absence of other clinical features of hypothyroidism. Myths about treatment of constipation A diet poor in fiber should not be assumed to be the cause of constipation but could be a contributing factor. Patients with chronic constipation may do worse with an increase in dietary fiber intake. Those with a relative fiber deficiency may show improvement. Gas production from fiber metabolism often limits acceptability. There is no evidence that constipation can be treated by increasing the fluid intake unless there is evidence of dehydration. Those who are more active have a lower incidence of constipation. Elderly patients with poor mobility and depression have a higher rate of constipation, but other factors may play roles. Vigorous physical activity such as running a marathon increases gut and colonic activity and can lead to dramatic increases in large bowel function. Myths about laxative use It is unlikely that the use of stimulant laxatives at normal doses are harmful to the colon. Although chronic constipation appears to be associated with a higher risk of colorectal cancer, there are no data to support that stimulant laxatives use is an independent risk factor. Tolerance to stimulant laxatives is uncommon and is restricted to the most severe users of laxatives for whom other laxatives are ineffective. Laxatives do not cross the blood-brain barrier, and there is no pharmacologic basis for addiction. However, laxatives are more likely to be misused by psychiatric patients. Laxatives have not been shown to contribute to true weight loss. Pearls for PracticeMyths about constipation include belief in dolichocolon, menstrual hormonal changes, and gynecologic problems as etiologic factors. There is little evidence to support the addiction and tolerance potential of laxatives and the routine recommendation of increasing fluids and fiber intake in the treatment of chronic constipation.=================================================Pregnancy and IBS - CPregnancy itself can cause changes in the digestive system in people who do not have IBS - the most common being constipation and "heartburn." This doesn't mean it will be a factor for you, but it could be. If your IBS symptom is constipation, the pregnancy may make it seem more pronounced - that is, you could be doing very well as far as IBS improvement, but it will be "masked" by being pregnant.However, here is the good news!!! By doing the IBS Audio Program during your pregnancy, you will be having the best chance not only to get started on your IBS symptoms, but also, it will help you have a more relaxed time with your pregnancy - as it works on your life, stressors, thoughts, etc. as a whole person - so you will have the best of both worlds. So, yes, it can work while you are pregnant, and the program will take care of the most important areas of your life first - so keep with it, don't despair if it seems at first you are not progressing - though, I personally think it will help you through it. I first did the program while I was recouperating from several surgeries, and it helped me deal with the stress I was having there first, then it addressed the IBS - so just trust in yourself to know everything will be helped in the order needed.And lastly, the great thing about HT, is that there are absolutely no negative side effects - the only side effects are better sleep and a more calm and relaxed feeling!========================== http://uuhsc.utah.edu/healthinfo/pediatric...nant/digest.htm What changes occur in the digestive system during pregnancy?Hormones of pregnancy can affect the digestive system. The hormone progesterone, which causes smooth muscle relaxation, often causes relaxation and slowing of digestion in the stomach and the small and large intestines. The gallbladder is also affected with delayed emptying that can increase the chances of gallstone formation. Many of the digestive discomforts of pregnancy, such as morning sickness (nausea or vomiting), constipation, and heartburn are all related to the relaxed tone and slowed action of the digestive system.The growing uterus itself can affect the digestive system. As the uterus grows, it can compress or even obstruct some of the parts of the digestive tract. This can lead to slowed movement of food and constipation. Increasing fluids, regular exercise, and increasing the fiber in your diet are some of the ways to prevent constipation. Always consult your physician before taking any medication for this condition.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Bump for Inquiry


----------



## eric

FYIConstipation in women linked to anxiety, depression, and feeling 'unfeminine'[Relationship between psychological state and level of activity of extrinsic gut innervation in patients with a functional gut disorder 2001; 49; 209-13] Chronic constipation in some women is linked to anxiety, depression, and feeling "unfeminine," suggests a study in Gut. Researchers from St Mark's Hospital, Middlesex, studied 34 women between the ages of 19 and 45 who had suffered from constipation for five years or more. The study group was then compared with women who had no history of constipation. Each of the women completed a widely used general health questionnaire which, among other things, tests for levels of anxiety, depression, somatic symptoms, and impaired social skills. The women also completed psychological assessments to gauge how they felt about their femininity and their ability to form and maintain intimate relationships. Rectal blood flow, which reflects the function of nerve pathways from the brain to the gut, was measured using a laser ultrasound technique. Women with constipation had a worse score than the healthy women for the general health questionnaire. They also felt less feminine and found it harder to form close relationships than the healthy women. Reduced rectal blood flow was strongly associated with anxiety, depression, bodily symptoms, and impaired social skill scores, as well as feeling "unfeminine." The higher the psychologically abnormal score, the lower was the rectal blood flow. The authors conclude that a patient's individual psychological make-up alters the function of the involuntary nerves that link the brain to the gut. Reduced activity of these nerves affects gut function, resulting in constipation in some people. http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...t-ciw071001.php


----------

